# Thought our MLS friends would like to know - NT



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* A few weeks ago, my wife Becky had a D&C procedure to remove a fiberous growth. 


Last week she returned to the doctor to get the results of the operation and its attendant blood work.


The doctor told her that she had an "endometrial adenocarcinoma". 

A very fancy name for stage 1 uterine cancer. 



The doctor assured her that it is curable so she is scheduled for a hysterectomy on September third.

Even with the doctor's assurances, it has been a bit stressful around here.

We expect she will be in the hospital for 3 - 4 days, followed by approximately 6 weeks recovery at home.


* * Looks like I will be learning several new skills.
* * 
Just thought our friends would like to know. 

*

* 
Your prayers would be appreciated,

Jim
*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, give that little lady and BIG KISS from all of us.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

Our prayers you have!! Becky has been a most lovely online friend as have you. All the best to you both from Helen and myself.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Please pass Marge's and my condolences and we're hoping for Becky's rapid recovery. See ya in chat...where you'll get more support.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim & Becky, 
You know you have my heartfelt support in this stressful time. Have faith, things will work out well, I feel sure, even if it is a bit rough getting through it all. Please keep us posted here so we can follow along and give our full support to you both. 
My very best wishes, fingers crossed, keeping a good thought for you, 
Chris


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim, We will keep both you and Becky in our prayers for a speedy recovery.
Ed


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Becky!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim
Please pass my wishes for rapid recovery to Becky.
As Chris said please keep us posted here so we can follow along and give our full support to you both. 
I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.
Give that sweet lady a big hug for me


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Becky! 

The wife went through the same thing a few years back and she is doing fine. 

I'm sure Becky will do fine also. 

As for you, learning those new skills may be the toughest part, but hang in there. Cooking, washing dishes and the laundry ain't all bad. The worst part may be eating your own cooking. 

Randy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will think of you both often durning the day and will remember you during Vespers every night.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Please pass along our best wishes to Becky for a very speedy recovery. Our prayers to you both from the Armitstead family.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

JimmenBecky, 
We'll be thinking of ya from over here... 
Take care, and think positive. 
Duncan & Debbie


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Becky,
We'll have you in our prayers. Hope for a speedy recovery.

Don and Karen


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Becky for her full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim and Becky,

Best wishes for a speedy rcovery from a difficult situation. Our hearts are with you both during this most stressful time in your lives.
All the best to you both.

Sincerely,

Joe and Martha McGarry


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll second everyone else's comments and wishes. From the Regal Hope everything turns out well!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim - give Becky a big hug for me - and give yourself one too. My heartfelt wishes to her for a speedy recovery, and to you for the necessary strength! You're both wonderful people!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, We will keep both you and Becky in our prayers for a speedy recovery.

Jim and Susie C.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As will we! My first cousin had 1st stage uterine cancer and she came through the operation fine and has now been cancer free for over ten years so take heart! Our best wishes.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear you've hit a rough stretch of track, you'll both be included in the prayers for certain.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jim,

We too wish you and Becky the best for the future.

Jerry and Marilyn McColgan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim..... Thanks for letting us know. She's added to our prayer list. Give her a hug for us....


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

All the best to you and Becky, 
I would trust what the doctor's are saying, I understand the trepidations just the same. 
Take care, 
Don


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news, but it's great they caught it so early. We'll keep you and Becky in our prayers....remember "City of Hope" isn't that far away.....my daughter Tammy had stage 3-4 breast cancer, she went there and is now in her sixth year of recovery and is doing just fine.... 
Patti, Dean & Ryanne


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jim and Becky!
What a rough thing to have to go through
I hope you know that you are not alone
If there is amything we can do let us know.......
You will both be in our thoughts and prayers!
Best Wishes
Y


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

You have my prayers and support. Hope things work out, as I'm sure they will.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Best wishes and prayers from Carla & me. I understand the stresses of being the 'supporting' partner when you don't know what to do. Just take it one day at a time, and make the time to share smiles together -- it'll help take the pressure of of_ BOTH _of you!

best,

-GaryW2-


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, they are truly appreciated.[/b]

*Latest update: A little while ago this morning, we received a phone call form the hospital telling us that Becky's operation has been rescheduled to September 17th.*

*It seems that another patient, in much worse shape needs the surgeons attention first.*

*Although it is a bit upsetting, it does reinforce the statements that Becky's cancer is in the very early stage and can be left for a later date without danger.*

*We will keep you posted and thanks again for your thoughts and prayers,*

*Jim & Becky*


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim,

Unfortunately I do know what you are going through and are about to go through, twice... If you need any questions answering then by all means e-mail me.

regards

ralph


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Moved to the 17th? Now I know everything will be fine. The 17th is my birthday and Becky's successful operation will be my wonderful B'day present! You are both in my thoughts continually, my friends! 
Best to you both. 
Chris


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

best wishes to both of you. 

Miike


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Add our wishes that it all works out well, they can do so much more now that was not possible 10 years ago


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is the latest update:

September 1st, Becky had a session with the surgeon that will be performing the operation; 


I spent another 5 hours today at the hospital. Meeting the surgeon. My surgery is NOT going to happen on the 17th! He has ordered a string of more tests.

1. Stress test
2. Echocardiogram

Both of these will be done on Sept. 10th. Both of these are because of the old heart attack issue. The surgeon says that anesthesiology will not OK me for surgery until they can see what or if there was damage done to my heart due to the mild heart attack. They want to be sure I can undergo a 3 hour long surgery.

3. PT Scan

This will be done of my lower area to get a better look as to where the cancer is. If it appears to be lower in the uterus (closer to the cervix) then he will probably want to do some radiation to kill off any of those cancer cells before surgery. It makes it easier to get it all. I should be getting a call this week to let me know when to go in for that.

4. Medical Clearance

This will be done on Sept. 11th. I have to have this done before surgery and before I go back to meet with the surgeon again. This will be done on Sept. 22nd. I hope that at that meeting he will have the NEW surgery date scheduled.


Jim and Becky


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Time for another update:[/b]

*All of the tests are now completed and the preliminary "medical clearance" has also been accomplished.*

*The preliminary results of the stress test and the echocardiogram are encouraging. *

* We wont know the results of the PET** scan, which was performed today, until Becky meets again with her surgeon on the 22nd.*

*Jim*


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*At last Becky has had her operation. She is now in the early stages of recovery and should be in the hospital for at least 5 days as the operation was very invasive.*

The secondary tumor was larger than they expected, but the doctor believes they got it all.[/b]

The only downside is that she will have to undergo chemo-therapy once her recovery is more complete.[/b]
[/b]
*Thank you for your prayers and good wishes, they really helped us get through this.*

Jim[/b]


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim,
Hope she has a speedy and complete recovery

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Best wished and grateful praises that the surgery went well!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Great!!! Our prayers are with you both....


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*Time for an update:*

This is easier than trying to re-write it.
From Becky:

I thought I would bring you up to date after my visit to the doctor today. After a long wait, I was called in. After examination, they say that I am healing very nicely. In fact, the oncology/obgyn said that I did not look like I had surgery 6 weeks ago. He said I was looking amazing well. The other bit of good news, is that I will not need to have chemotherapy. After consultation between the two surgeons, they have decided that the best treatment for me is a radiation therapy called "Brachytheraphy" I believe that I will need two treatments. I will not know for sure until after I have had my consultation with the radiation oncologist. That will happen within the next two weeks. The radiation treatment was put off until they were sure that I had healed internally. They did not want to proceed with the radiation until healing was done. By the time I'm called in for consultation with the radiation oncologist I will have completed my 8 weeks of recovery. I will be able to resume normal activities. Yipee!!!!

*Becky*


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Becky (& Jim) 

Glad to hear your good news - hope that your new treatement goes well!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Becky (and Jim),
Wonderful news! We're really glad to hear your prognosis is so good! Now you have something else to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news Becky and Jim!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim and Becky 

Becky, it's great to know the light at the end of this tunnel isn't a freight train barreling down at you but the sun shine of many days to come. 

Randy


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Becky and Jim
Boy is that great news. This kind of news gives you and all your MLS friends just one more thing to be thankful for.
We will continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay! Happy Thanksgiving with much to be thankful for! Great and very welcome news. Here's hoping it continues to improve without delay! 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Becky. We're praying for a complete recovery.....


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

It's always great to hear good news, thanks for the update Becky (& Jim).


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great News and a wonderful out come! Praying that the treats you DO end up with go well and your recovery is speedy and complete!! 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news.....Happy Thanksgiving....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Great News! 
I bet there will be a lot of Happy Giving of Thanks today! 

Be Blessed. 
John


----------

